# Trifecta updates



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Has there been any announcement about the Trifecta updates to the Select a Tune mentioned last year(Advantage, Touring, Eco etc)? Just have not heard anything about tuning in a long time. Or should I just go ahead and buy a new one? It was my understanding we would be updated when completed.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

This? http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...et-cruze-1-4t-my2011-2015-jan2015-update.html


If you already purchased a tune the update is free. Though they are backlogged, so not sure when you would receive it. Need to start a request to get the ball rolling.


----------



## derekv (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been waiting since Feb and still haven't received the update, they must be busy?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

derekv said:


> I've been waiting since Feb and still haven't received the update, they must be busy?


Sorry for that! Just follow up with us via your support request and we will make sure to get it done within 24hrs.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Sorry for that! Just follow up with us via your support request and we will make sure to get it done within 24hrs.



Yes they did that for me after Lordstown this year. I got back re requested my tune update and they sent it and installed no problems. They are really "on the ball" Let them know what you need and they will take care of ya.


----------

